# Wheel/Tire combo



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone know how wide of tires will fit on the rear of a '68? I can order them thru Jegs a lot cheaper (also free shipping) than I can buy them locally. I'm looking at some Cragar SS 15X10 that have a 32mm offset and 4.5" backspace. Tires are Goodyear Eagle drag radials 295/55R/15 that have a tread width of 10.2" section width 12.6" and a diamater of 28". Anyone running 295's or know if they'll fit before I order them?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running Nitto 275/60-15's on the Beast (it's a 69), also with 4.5" backspace wheels. They fit, but just barely. I've got maybe 1/4" between the fattest part of the tire and the outside edge of the quarter panel. I did have to put some very thin spacers (like 1/8") between the wheels and the hubs because they were rubbing on my calipers, so that offset them a little towards the outside. 

Bear


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

It all depends on back spacing. I'm running an old set of 15x10 Cragar Protech rims with Hankook Ventus 295/50/15's on my '69. Not sure on the back spacing-I've never measured it.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I run BFG 295/50-15 on my 69 on a set of 15x8 cragar draglights, not sure of the backspacing. They only have one spot where they are close, driver side inner rear wheel well near the gas tank. A BFH took care of that issue.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I'm also interested. I trading my JA code wheels for cragar ss. He has 14x7 and 15 x 8 with 4.25 back spacing. He is looking for some 15 cragar wheels to supplement the ones he is giving me. I would like 15 all around. I pulled some info off the Chevelle website. 15x8 with 4.25 backspacing in the front and 15x10 with 5.5 backspacing in the rear should fit, without extending outside the wheel well, correct?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

kilkm68 said:


> Does anyone know how wide of tires will fit on the rear of a '68? I can order them thru Jegs a lot cheaper (also free shipping) than I can buy them locally. I'm looking at some Cragar SS 15X10 that have a 32mm offset and 4.5" backspace. Tires are Goodyear Eagle drag radials 295/55R/15 that have a tread width of 10.2" section width 12.6" and a diamater of 28". Anyone running 295's or know if they'll fit before I order them?


What did you decide on your wheels?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

